# Thanks Isg



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 2, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this so I said to myself, " self if you can't go wrong if you take a picture" so that's what I did.  All that just to say thanks Isg for the soft scrub recipe. Made it to and it's great. Used it in my soaping room sink and it's the cleanest ever!  Seriously, smells great and so easy to make.  I might even use that scent for my next soap! :clap:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks good! I must have missed lsg's post about this scrub. What's the scent?


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2013)

And thank you Pepsi Girl for the recognition. I can't really take credit for the recipe as I got it from www.crunchybetty.com/ 
I added an ingredient that I think makes it work better.



*Best Homemade Softscrub*

1/4 c borax
1/2 c, baking soda
1/2 c. washing soda
1/2 c. liquid castille soap (I use my homemade liquid soap)
25 drops tea tree essential oil
10 drops lemon essential oil
10 drops peppermint essential oil
2 Tbsp. white vinegar
Mix baking soda, borax, washing soda, and liquid soap in a medium-sized container until it’s pasty and mushy. Add essential oils and white vinegar and mix thoroughly. Be aware when adding the vinegar, that the soda will make it fizz a little.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe! I'll have to give this a try. I have some LS I wasn't happy with and I'm wondering if I could use it. It's coconut and sunflower oil.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

I have all of those ingredients except washing soda -- is it important (and what is it)?

I too would sub out different LS for the castille.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 3, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> I have all of those ingredients except washing soda -- is it important (and what is it)?
> 
> I too would sub out different LS for the castille.



Try making it yourself  http://ladywiththeredrocker.com/2012/03/06/diy-washing-soda/


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2013)

I would just use all baking soda this time.  You can make a smaller batch to see how you like it.


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to try that!

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 3, 2013)

lsg said:


> And thank you Pepsi Girl for the recognition. I can't really take credit for the recipe as I got it from www.crunchybetty.com/
> I added an ingredient that I think makes it work better.
> 
> .




That is the exact recipe you gave.  So not sure about a new ingredient, but I can definitely give you a  .  It's great!


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2013)

The one I saw on Crunchy Betty didn't include Borax.

http://www.crunchybetty.com/the-best-homemade-bathroom-cleaner-ever


----------



## Lindy (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you this looks great!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 4, 2013)

lsg said:


> The one I saw on Crunchy Betty didn't include Borax.
> 
> http://www.crunchybetty.com/the-best-homemade-bathroom-cleaner-ever



Ok I read it in a post and you must of already added it!   Thanks again!


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 14, 2014)

I finally made a batch of this today and used it to scrub my main tub/shower and the guest shower. Boy did they need it!  I started the task last weekend with Barkeeper's Helper, but it fell short.  Crunchy Betty and her Underlings to the rescue!  This stuff worked great!!


----------



## lsg (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, it does work well.  I made a big batch of cream soap a couple of months ago so I decided to use it in the recipe instead of liquid soap.  It makes a great substitution.  So those of you who have made a batch of cream soap and don't know what to do with it, use it in the soft scrub recipe.


----------



## lanafana (Apr 14, 2014)

Just put this together now, can't wait to use it!!! In laws come over today so I'm hoping it works well . Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## neeners (Apr 16, 2014)

you can find washing soda in the laundry aisle.  if not, go to the pool store and as for "pH Plus".  sodium carbonate is the ingredient (same as washing soda)


----------



## Tienne (Apr 17, 2014)

I make a dry scrub using just borax, washing soda, baking powder and some finely grated 100% CO bar soap and I'll also finely grate the rind from a few oranges and/or lemons into it as well. It gives a divine scent and the fruit wax in it leaves the scrubbed surface with a little bit of a water repellant quality to it. EOs cost an arm and a leg here, so that's my way of getting some fragrance into it for cheap. I don't think it would be a good idea to add it to a wet scrub though, as the water content in the liquid castile would probably make the rind rot, but for dry scrubs, it works brilliantly.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 17, 2014)

So do you just put some on the cloth and then smear it on the surface to be washed, scrub a wee bit and then rinse it off?  

Could one make this with out the Borax?

Might be silly questions, but usually the household staff have everything prepared, fires lit and all that, before we get up................................


----------



## Tienne (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup, just a damp cloth for the sinks and such or if it's the shower or other things that need something a little more heavy duty, I'll use one of those sponges with a plastic scouring side to it. I reckon you can leave out the borax. As long as you have the washing soda in there, the borax is pretty much overkill anyway from what I've read, so just washing soda along with the rest should be enough to do the trick. If you want to add some extra scrub to it, you can add some ordinary table salt, too.

(If you can't get borax where you live, and neither can I here, you can get it online at intralabs.co.uk and they'll gladly send it.)

You can just make a teensy batch of a couple of tablespoons and see how it works for you. I have pretty soft water here, so I don't have scale to worry about, but if you do, you can dampen the cloth with vinegar instead of water.


----------



## nframe (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you use equal quantities of borax, soda crystals, bicarbonate of soda and grated soap?  If not, can you tell us in what proportions you use these ingredients?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 18, 2014)

neeners said:


> you can find washing soda in the laundry aisle.  if not, go to the pool store and as for "pH Plus".  sodium carbonate is the ingredient (same as washing soda)



It is super easy to turn regular baking soda into washing soda - you just bake it! The recipe link is on the first page of this thread aka http://ladywiththeredrocker.com/2012/03/06/diy-washing-soda/

I love Tienne's idea of using orange and lemon rind - I'm doing that next time! It's easy enough to scale this recipe so that you don't make more than you can use in a short time.  For my two tubs -- including some tiles up the sides -- it was about half of this recipe.


----------



## Tienne (Apr 21, 2014)

nframe said:


> Do you use equal quantities of borax, soda  crystals, bicarbonate of soda and grated soap?  If not, can you tell us  in what proportions you use these ingredients?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



Yikes! I usually just eyeball  it, but I'd guess I use about twice as much washing soda and grated soap, than I do of baking soda, borax and/or salt. So as an example that would be  1 dl grated soap, I dl washing soda, ½ dl borax, ½ dl baking soda and ½ dl  salt. 

Sometimes, I don't put salt in and sometimes I don't put orange  peel in etc if I don't have any. I think equal amounts of everything would work just fine, to be honest. I've used recipes made for laundry powder and for dishwasher cubes (minus the citric acid or I end up with a big rock hard lump) and they work just as well, so I really don't worry too much about recipes or ratios. If you want a scrub that has more cleaning power or grease cutting ability, use more washing soda and soap. If you want a scrub that is better at deodorizing, put more baking soda in and for a more scrubby or sanitizing scrub, put more borax or salt in. The world is your oyster! 

If I do put citrus peel in, an easy way to do that is to peel the  oranges and lemons with a potato peeler and put the zest and the soap and the baking soda in a coffee grinder and zap the whole lot until it's  a powder. Then I just mix everything together. The scrub does lose some of the scent after the little peel bits dry out completely after a while, so if you keep it in an airtight container, the scent should last for a long time. (I put the zest of maybe 2-3 fruits in.) You can also use the soap shreds you have left over from f-ex. bevelling soaps and if you have some FO in that soap, that'll give a little scent too. (Not much though IMO, but it's there.)


----------



## nframe (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## nframe (Apr 21, 2014)

*Update*

I have just made this scrub and used it to clean the sink.  It is wonderful.  The added bonus is that I now have a use for my nasty-looking rebatched soaps!


----------

